# True red CT X White Opaque CT



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok folks this guy is busy this was one of my biggest spawns to date.
This Should have been titled Cambo red instead of true red, those are in the other tank sorry for the mix up, you can see he is Cambo red.




If you look close you can see hundreds of fry with their egg sacks on the bottom of the tank, poor guy!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness gracious. That poor guy!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

poor dad xD

And he doesn't look to be a cambo, or even full CT. His caudal tail looks more like a delta...?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That sounds exactly like my last spawn! Eggs all over the ground... Luckily they all survived.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He is a cross for sure, and when he flares I looks like a halfmoon outline.
This will strengthen up the rays, I will post the female shortly she is a beauty.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He started to wander and that is a sign he has had it, the young are hatched and many are on the bottom but that's ok they will absorb the egg sack and be fine I always put some antifungal in there just in case.


----------

